# Gasoline No No...



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

My cousin (the firefighter) was telling me a funny story while we were working today and I just had to tell everyone here about it. Teetor, you'll love this one!

He was telling me about a call he had this summer at a townhouse complex. Well, the resident was having trouble getting some paint out of a pair of jeans so he decided to pour some gasoline into the washing machine to get out the paint. So, he pours in the gas, starts the washer and leaves the laundry room. 

Now, the laundry room in this particular townhome vents through the furnace room and then out of the house. Of course, buddy boy doesn't think about this. 

Here's where the fun begins...

So, the fumes start coming out of the washer on the first spin cycle through the furnace room. My cousin told me that the explosion that occurred blew out every window in the home, the garage door (the laundry room was off the garage) blew clear across the street and embedded itself into the neighbours garage door. To top it off, the patio door was blown off so violently that there was absolutely no glass from it to be found - the theory being that it blew off with such force that the glass disintegrated, all they found was a shattered frame against a brick wall.

How's that for proof that gasoline is not a cleaning solution?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeah, but aside from all those other minor details, - - did the paint come out?? :cheesygri


----------



## ElmForest (Nov 11, 2005)

The only thing Gasoline is good at cleaning out is your wallet.:furious:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Most excellent! Here's more fun with gas, true story.

When I was about 16 we lived near the end of a cul-de-sac. In the center of the cul-de-sac was a manhole cover leading to the storm drain system. Manhole covers typically have small cutouts in the perimeter for the tool that removes them. One day we poured about a quart of gas down one of the cutouts and touched it off. We were too busy running to see how high that sucker went but I'm guessing that it was at least 30 ft. up when I looked back over my shoulder. The concussion rocked the end of the street and the cover landed right back in the hole, right side up too. This old dude came running out of his house and yelled at us. About a month later, the old guy asked us what we had done and told us that he hadn't had a roach in his house since. Silence is golden. LOL

The ******* story next!


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Tom R said:


> Yeah, but aside from all those other minor details, - - did the paint come out?? :cheesygri


You know, I forgot to ask. But guessing by the proximity of the laundry to the furnace room, I doubt the washing machine survived!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I love gasoline when I go camping... a 20 oz bottle filled and capped placed in the fire then shot with a .22 rifle makes a cool fireball :cheesygri but stay back or you wont have hair.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Robert, try this. Place a beer can in the fire long enough to dry it out and let cool. Fill the can about 1/4 full with black powder and return to the fire. Run like the wind. Done properly, it takes longer than you think to go off. You may want to start with just a tablespoon or two to get the timing down. Great fun at bonfire parties.


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

don't forget to burn those old leftover volkswagen engine blocks.....magnesium makes a nice blaze...


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

You want to hear a bang, try acetylene in a balloon with a newspaper tail, light the tail and retreat. Man is this ever loud, don't try it around little kids. Rich.


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

i look forward to it!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

reveivl said:


> You want to hear a bang, try acetylene in a balloon with a newspaper tail, light the tail and retreat. Man is this ever loud, don't try it around little kids. Rich.


Been there, done that. Took a 33 gallon trash bag and filled it up a little less than half full with acetylene and oxygen, explosive mixture. Put it under a 55 gal drum and used a toilet paper wick. Lit it and ran, about 50 ft into a concrete block building. Just peeking out a crack through the door and it went off. Man , the explosion caused a concussive shock that we could feel in our chests, behind the door - 50 ft away-,the 55 gal drum went straight up around 50 ft in the air. When we checked out the ground there was a 3" deep divot, in hard packed soil. The people in the building on the next lot 150 yrds away all came running out to see what the BOOM was. Never tried that again. Wow.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Years ago, I had a friend and their family had a cattle ranch outside of Tallahasee. The deal was that we could hunt the property for each day that we worked, we were to blow stumps with dynamite. We had the ability to play with this stuff all day long and used to bet each other how high and what angle the stump would go. Great fun when you're a kid!

Getting the right oxy/acetylene mix is crucial to the explosion. We would use a rosebud, dial it in and then extinguish it with a gloved hand. Perfect for balloons. Rig them properly with some helium balloons and a few birthday candles, think 4th of July.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Have any of you guys ever used Tannerite? they are exploding targets... they are cool but they are better if you put them inside something... like a propane tank :thumbup: we had one piece of the 20# propane tank go at least 60' in the air and we never found it. We blew all kinds of things up with it, computer printer, dead trees, "no motorized vehicles" signs. That stuff is so much fun.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Getting the right oxy/acetylene mix is crucial to the explosion.


 
Getting the right mixture is easy. Just light the torch and slowly add oxygen until the flame blows itself out with a pop. Stick it in your vessel and be careful. It can go off with a static spark .


----------



## wbsbadboy (Oct 3, 2005)

Here is something that you can try on a calm night. Take a paper plate and putabout 4 or 5 birthday candles on it tape 3 or 4 strings to it evenly spaced about 16 inches long then attach the other end to the opening of a light weight trash bag. Light the candles and hold the bag over them to allow the heat to fill the bag. You would be suprised at how many UFO sightings have been spawned by these little gadgets Dry cleaners bags will get you the best result due to there being clear and very light weight. All the people on the ground will see is dimly glowing saucer shaped thing floating across the sky that suddenly disappears (when the candles burn out. Or a small fireball then it disappears (when candles ignite plate). The ONLY time I recommend doing this is right after a good rain due to fire safety.

BTW A ciggerette and a pack of matches will make a nice time delayed fuse. Want even more fun with things that go bang? Google for 'The anarchists cook book' some good reading if you are into that stuff.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Awesome, I will have to try it. But not right now we are under a burn ban and will be for awhile.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I just think this is the funniest thing ever, "how to make big booms" discussion under the headline "Safety" :laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

wbs, my neighbor and I pulled off the garment bag/candle gig over 40 yrs ago.

It floated between the two homes on it's way to neverland. His oldest sister believes in UFO's today and will swear that one passed right by her bedroom window. RIP, Johnny.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Gotta love the actylene booms, if your in the shop and have buddies around that are busy bull********************t'n, sneak over and place a plastic cup upside down on the floor or steel workbench, tilt cup and expel mix into overturned cup, papertowel fuse and walk away with ears covered LOL!!

Has a personal older freind that got arrested when he was younger, they lived in a trailer park and he and his buddy filled a 55 gallon plastic bag with the mix and TP fuse...was told they blew the windows out of several trailers

When we were younger "Works" bombs were the thing. 16-20 oz plastic pop bottle, fill bottle with aluminum foil balls to about 1" deep (did'nt matter size of balls so long as they fit through neck), fill rest of bottle half way up with The Works toilet bowl cleaner, cap it, shake it, and throw it....fuse time unknown so stay back till she blows...very loud, and the kids started taking out mailboxes with them. We also tried it with a glass bottle....took forever to explode but the shards of glass peppered buddies house we were hiding in 60' away.

What about the tried and true spud gun aka potatoe launcher, the first one my girlfreinds dad built worked perfectly almost ever shot, we started getting tipsy and he added a small shot of oxygen through the exhaust port on the back of the gun....the damned potatoe flew so high we could not see it.

Tried to recreate with my spud gun years later at brother in laws, but there we were going for distance and musta gave it too much O2, it literally blew the back 6" off the gun and sent PVC shrapnel all over the place...lucky nobody was injuried.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Most excellent! Here's more fun with gas, true story....*snip*


I think I am going to like it around here.

Where else can you go and have a moderator tell you this.

Yep, I think I found a home.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

True story, TODAY!

I went by to check on an old buddy, I don't know when he started drinking today but he was pretty well in his cups when I arrived, about 5:00 PM.

He recieved a chimenara for Christmas and was determined to fire it up. To that end, he had collected some paint paddles from area stores and needed something to get them going. We painted a couple with some denatured alcohol, added the rest and experienced a brief fire. All is good. He wanted more.

I had some 2X's in the back of the truck, hauled out the SCMS and proceeded to cut chimenara sized pieces as he hauled them away. I was putting stuff away, not paying attention while he was loading the chimenara and giving it an extra dose of alcohol. I turned around just as he put the burning piece of paper to it. Flames shot out of the top 8ft. and out of the side about 6. The smell of burning hair filled the air. After determining that there was no major damage, we laughed to tears.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

So who lost the hair, you, your buddy, or the cat?


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Before reading, I like to think of myself above the common man as far as real life common sense and reasoning goes:

Years ago prior to going 100% on my own I was working in a factory from 6pm to 6am then off to work doing my construction thing from 7am to 3pm and taking large doses of ephadrine to stay awake (first week started 8 pills a night and by 3 month of this was literally taking 20 with no real feeling of it working-and I can tell some stories about what it did to my body if you ever think about trying that route)...not a wise choice by any means, but needed the extra money to finance my breaking out so to speak.

Did this for months and mentally not even 80%, got home one morning and decided to clean out the garage of all the old lumber scrap and misc stuff that's burnable prior to heading off to work construction, in town we had to use a burn barrel. Well obviously not thinking clearly, filled barrel half full of lumber and dumped on some gas-obviously a lil too much, and my dumb, beyond tired azz lit it with a cigarette lighter instead of tossing a match....needless to say I remember a loud thunderious whoosh-remebered seeing it ignite and in that split second knew I screwed up..then felt my body flying through the air. Opened my eyes and first thing I smelt was burnt hair, and realized I was on the ground half leaning agasint the car in my driveway 6' back. Literally burnt out all my nose hair (the worst cuz it stunk forever) synged my eybrows to the point of non-existance as well as my eye lashes and goatie-hair on top of my head took a real frying too and pushed me into just shaving it all off like I have it today...luckily just 1st degree burns to my face/part of neck and hand.

It was shortly after when I calmed down (home alone and single) that I said enough was enough and quit my factory job and got myself back into a stable lifestyle instead of a speed induced to stay awake stubore....I was making more in a week than my factory buddies did in a month doubling up jobs, but it took a serious toll on my health at that time and I paid for it years after it was all said and done...never slightly considered myslef a sped addict since ephadrine at that time was just known as -No-Doz- or for us a big caffine boost that made you want to work your azz off since once you were up high it was go go go!!! Looking back I'm thankful I was luck and am now able to look back.

Moral of the story: if your dead tires and want to play with fire...wait till your a lil more "with it" cuz it only takes a quick mental lapse to seriously fock u up!!!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I had to bump this thread. It should be required reading for the new folks.

Speaking of the tater gun... have you ever used one with cows down range? We were test firing one years ago, and unbeknownst to us, a herd of cows was resting under some trees. When they heard the first pop, they came out to see what was up. We never noticed them until we saw the tater land and boy did they scatter. I still feel guilty as hell to this day, but I also laugh my butt off when I remember it.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Just discovered this thread. Seems like it could use a bump. I know it's 6 years old.

This thread just makes me want to go make some big booms.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2008/07/the-assassinati/

I'll bet one of you old boys could rig up one of these with your acetylene/oxygen mixture. It might not fit in a bicycle saddlebag, but a trash can on the side of the road would work.


----------

